# Trapped wind in old dog ....



## Piglet (10 July 2014)

Hey guys, I really really need some advice, our elderly Spaniel (he will be 13 in November) has always had a sensitive tummy, has for the last couple of weeks get very trapped wind in the mornings.  We give him regular "special tummy rubs", massaging him down towards his back end, there are several squeaks and sometimes he is better.  Recently over the last week he has had to go to the vet as he is so unhappy, they have now taken a blood test and give us prescribed antacid type tablet.   He has also lost body weight but I think that is a bit of muscle wastage on his back end which he is not very steady on.

Aside from this he is a happy chap who loves to go for his twice daily walks, I would really appreciate it if there is anything over the counter for humans which would be safe for us to give him as he is so very precious to us but so far been to the vets twice for trapped wind is rally starting to get expensive.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## lexiedhb (10 July 2014)

What about charcoal?


----------



## Piglet (10 July 2014)

Good idea but how do I feed it?


----------



## lexiedhb (10 July 2014)

You can get charcoal tablets in the chemist!


----------



## satinbaze (10 July 2014)

I give windeeze gel capsules which breaks the trapped wind into small bubbles which then allows burping and farting to take place


----------



## Piglet (10 July 2014)

Appreciated guys, anything is cheaper than twice weekly vet bills!!!!


----------



## dorito (11 July 2014)

You don't say how often per day he gets fed, but if only once/twice it may be worth splitting his ration into more frequent, smaller meals.
Feel your pain re vet bills for something that's essentially not that serious, been there with our old westie who just got too old to take a large meal without getting tummy ache.


----------



## SpringArising (11 July 2014)

What is he fed on?


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2014)

dorito said:



			You don't say how often per day he gets fed, but if only once/twice it may be worth splitting his ration into more frequent, smaller meals.
Feel your pain re vet bills for something that's essentially not that serious, been there with our old westie who just got too old to take a large meal without getting tummy ache.
		
Click to expand...

This...and make sure it is a good feed as well, free from any additives and fillers. Bless him. x


----------



## Piglet (11 July 2014)

He has 2 main feeds but they are split into 4 if that makes any sense, it is called Alpha wheat and gluten free biscuits and we mix a bit of I/D meat from the vets to make it a bit more interesting.  He is walked twice a day and we always make sure he has a s**t on his evening walk!!!!  Hopefully the blood tests will come back all clear so we have a bit longer with the old chap providing he stays healthy and his back end stays strong,


----------



## Bellasophia (11 July 2014)

One of my dogs,now twelve has had gi issues all her life..,we use Zantac,also called ranitidine, to combat her gastric issues  and also give a gut flora called enterogermina.
 we also avoid biscuits with any colorrants..so use whole meal biscuits as treats.
I have used charcoal tablets too,but found they can cause constipation if used continually.
We are feeding arcana  kibble with alternate boiled fish,chicken,sardines etc for extra interest.


----------



## 5bs (11 July 2014)

When my dog went through a phase of this the vet prescribed Buscopan, he had one every night.


----------

